# How Can I Make It Better?



## Trix (Mar 2, 2015)

I started this quite a while ago as weebly makes things too easy, and would like to know how I can I improve it.

The website is a directory, for bath and body suppliers, essential oil suppliers, and perfume making suppliers. 

A lot of the links will take you straight to the sales page of the supplier, but not all, as I have not updated it yet.

But the idea was to make life easier by giving people a lot of choice, of where to get their materials from, as it is something I wished for when I got started years ago.

But this brings me back to the point, how can I make it more useful, so it contributes more positively to your soap and bath and body cosmetics experience? Never mind the names as I am not so imaginative, and their are a few more suppliers I'm adding later, but what do you guys think?

http://circelog.weebly.com


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm going to give some advice as well as offer some critique. 

First of all it's nice that you researched a lot of places and provided links for others to view. However (and I'm not sure if this is just my screen), it's just laid out int he open. I think you should at least bullet point to organize the sections a little better because it's just a list of words and it looks clustered-- my eyes didn't know where to look. Maybe put everything in alphabetical order? 

Also-- pictures. Lots of words, no pictures, makes me feel like it's a bit dry.

I hope this helps. I too am in the process of creating my own website. I have a domain but I have not yet had the time to edit everything. But I'm doing everything from scratch-- I heard a lot of good stuff about weebly though


----------



## Trix (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you confused penguin!! (I love penguins to btw )

Ok so I need to make the links clearer. Just have to think about what picture as did it this way inspired by those arty stamps that are made of text, obviously now, this may not have been a great idea....

Making your own website from scratch is one of the most rewarding expeirences ever, I used to work on that many years ago, but these days cannot be bothered lol. Use wordpress, it cuts a lot of the time needed to make a website from scratch, and if you know code, it is then extremely easy to customise it as you please!


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Mar 3, 2015)

If you love penguins please watch this really quick video. I laughed so hard: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tcx6YyXvvRI[/ame]

You're welcome! Well I'm not sure what you mean by "not a great idea." You were inspired to create something and that's never a bad thing. Organizing things on a website is usually the most time consuming but if you're passionate about making it a success then don't pump the brakes. Keep going!

Also in regards to pictures, be careful. When you take images online make sure that you credit the person who took the photograph, or at least give them credit for it by linking it back to the site etc. It would be easier if you took your own photos though that way you have full ownership and post without any problems. Anyway, just adding my two cents. 

I wish you the best of luck on your website!


----------



## Trix (Mar 3, 2015)

OMG I loved that video lolol! Thanks for sharing hahaha!

Now no worries I'm keeping that online resource, just thinking of how I can improve it, and not hurting people's eyes while they check the different sellers was a good idea haha.

Also no worries with the photos never used anyone's else from my web development days, and no intention of ever doing that, as it happened to me once, and I was so peeved ( I would have let the person use my photos anyway if they just asked...)...so yeah hence why I wa trying to be creative By Using random latin text and the mantra for the perfume supplies page as a "background" loliti lol....but will work something out taking your feedback.

Once again thanks for the feedback and for that penguin video which I am going to go watch again now lol...if anyone else has any other critique or suggestion, I'm still listening


----------



## Dana89 (Mar 3, 2015)

Great video! God bless them, they are resilent little things! That one hit about 10 rocks falling off that cliff!
TGOOL- I am putting your site in my bookmarks. Always good to have a list of resources.


----------



## Dana89 (Mar 3, 2015)

OH you all Have to see this one! I just choked on my Coke watching the "Car scene". I saw it there after I watched the Penguin video! 
TGOOL- sorry for the hijack but you started it.
http://youtu.be/lPmOcJ9YdYw


----------



## Trix (Mar 3, 2015)

Lol Dana89, now I'm starting to think I need to put penguin and monkey icons all over the website to make it better haha! The car scene was funny, the cat part a bit bothering lol, and the last monkey was one clever little thing!

Back to the website I am glad it is useful to you, Was it easy for you to find the suppliers links on the website though?


----------



## Dana89 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have never designed one so it is really hard for me to critique it., but yes is was easy to find suppliers, but you may want more catgories, like TKB Trading, I think most people use them for colors, some just sell oils like Columbus foods, that make be easier if there was a search box and people put in what they were looking for. I prefer to buy almost everything in one place to save on shipping.


----------



## Trix (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for the input Dana! I will add a few more suppliers overnight, and then see how I can categorise with "everything" or " oils and butters" only.....for tkb trading, I thought I  would just add it there even though it is only colours....but forgot how I came up with that reasoning haha
Will also try to make them in alphabetical order soon to, as easier for ppl to then check those familiar to them, and which aren't .....that way less time spent searching for suppliers and more time for penguin, monkey and other videos about our animal friends


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 7, 2015)

Tgool,
That's great that you're taking the time to direct people to reputable suppliers. 

However, if I could offer a suggestion, perhaps you can have the links all lined up to the left like this:

100% Pure Essential Oils
A Healing Essence
Amphora Aromatics

You get the idea. Also, maybe you can offer a brief description of the company and the location, so that people will be able to ascertain if they want to click on the link. For example, after searching the first website, 100% Pure Essential Oils, after a few clicks I discovered they were located in Mechanicsburg, PA. Now, if I live in that area, I'd instantly click on it. If I lived in South Africa, I probably wouldn't as I'd want a website closer to home.

Hope this helps!

Lisa


----------



## Trix (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you Lisa, you are absolutely correct in that. 
I just started doing that to the supplier page (it looks messy but I will work on it in the next few days)
And will do what you suggested for the essential oils and perfume making page to?
Thank you very much for the helpful suggestions


----------



## Trix (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi again, so I listened to you guys put at least the ingredient suppliers in alphabetic and continent order. Then added a pin board linking to some really good bloggers websites as you click the picture.

No idea how to stop the floating effect though on a desktop.

Also learnt that best to back up things every second as you can't undo accidentally deleting stuff....
Is it at least easier to read now...oh I added more European suppliers and some Fench Canadian ines and will probably be updating that list everyday, or every few days...

http://circelog.weebly.com/all-bases-and-ingredients.html


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 21, 2015)

You did a terrific job! Thank you for taking the time to provide links for people all over the world. I've added your site to my LINKS page.


----------



## Trix (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you much Lisa! I appreciate it. I do hope it makes it much easier for ppl all around the world to take up soap and cosmetic making, and I already have more legitimate websites I should add


----------



## Dana89 (Mar 23, 2015)

Your site looks great. Awesome job.


----------



## Trix (Jun 19, 2015)

I do dislike bringing my own thread up again, but such I changed address and some ppl bookmarked the old one for all the suppliers in different places, I thought about giving a heads up as that old link won't work any more.

Just the One in my signature here now!


----------



## lisamaliga (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for updating us about your new link. I've changed it on my website!


----------

